# CCW...



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello all! The time has come for me to start thinking about my first CCP. Im not a stranger to handguns, I've shot thousands of rounds between a Glock 17 & 19. I also have a lot of range time with the LCP line from Ruger, and a Glock 43. I know I want a Glock for my first weapon to conceal. I have a G17 gen 4 now, but am deciding between a gen 4 or 5 19. Does anyone have any input on whether one would be better than the other. I can get either for around the same price, so I was just wondering if its really worth it to pay the small amount more for the gen 5 ( I do like the fact they don't have finger grooves like the gen 4's). Ive even considered the new 19x as a first, but am skeptical as to how comfortable that'd be with an appendix carry (I'm 6'0 185lbs). If anyone wants to let me hear their input, it'd be much appreciated!


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I will break the ice and give you an opinion only. I tried all the sizes of 9mm Glocks and felt the 17 was a great shooter but too large for consideration. The 19 seemed best, I shot it better than the 26 but when I went to purchase it I tried several holsters and nothing seemed to allow me to conceal it to my satisfaction. The grip seemed to always print in my summer weight shirt. I picked the 26 instead as it was easier to keep the grip closer and out of view. The negative was the grip did not allow me to have a place for my little finger. So I addd the shoe for the magazine to have the better hold. Tried apendex carry and just could not get used to the feel aka discomfort of the carry. Gave up on the 26 and bought a LCP that is so easy to carry you don't think about it being there. Small and not as easy to hit targets at distances further than the 21' we all are told we need to be able to shoot accurately. Bought a shield it handles easily and shoots well and conceals well in a OWB holster. The single stack lays close to my side so it is better imho. The truth is holster fit make the difference in the ability to comfortably carry and conceal you CCW. Experienced owners will likely have a 5 gallon bucket of holsters and several different pistols for their daily carry. 
Today if I were buying a double stack I would go with the 19 and find a OWB holster that allows it to conceal well. If the single stack fits you and conceals for you better go with that no amount of capacity will do you any good if you left it at home because it was inconvenient to carry in your summer weight clothing. The second pistol can be the larger model for winter clothing weight carry. IMHO good luck


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

I had to have a 19x when they first came out. I was not a fan of it at all, at least not for carrying purposes. If they would have done it the opposite way and made a 17X i think it would be great. 


If you have a lot of time in on a 43 and like it thats what id personally go with, the 43s arent the most popular CC handgun of all time for no reason


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Stay along the lines of a G43. The 19x even 17 can get uncomfortable to carry. My got carry is a Colt 380 (Gov. mk11 70) Yea, its an oldie, but still goes bang when I pull that trigger.


----------



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

My advice is to look at a few but my honest opinion is you can’t beat the Smith Shield in 9mm it’s by far the best ccw for the money. The thing you also need to keep in mind that a lot of these people don’t think about is if you have to use it for self defense you can kiss it goodbye until the Police finish their investigation. Just some food for thought before you listen to people saying you need to drop $500 on a “good” ccw


----------



## COB (Nov 15, 2014)

Don’t go too large. Shield size or smaller. I prefer pocket carry myself. Smith 642 is always an option,or a small auto. I go back and forth between the two. Myself, I like pocket carry. My 2 cents worth.


----------



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

COB said:


> Don’t go too large. Shield size or smaller. I prefer pocket carry myself. Smith 642 is always an option,or a small auto. I go back and forth between the two. Myself, I like pocket carry. My 2 cents worth.


I carry a snub nose a lot as well some guys hate them but they’re also typically the ones that don’t spend much time with them. Less to go wrong with a wheel gun.


----------



## ShaneMC (Nov 27, 2012)

In all honesty you want something lightweight. S&W shield 9mm, ruger lcp2, etc..


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Fishingisfun said:


> I will break the ice and give you an opinion only. I tried all the sizes of 9mm Glocks and felt the 17 was a great shooter but too large for consideration. The 19 seemed best, I shot it better than the 26 but when I went to purchase it I tried several holsters and nothing seemed to allow me to conceal it to my satisfaction. The grip seemed to always print in my summer weight shirt. I picked the 26 instead as it was easier to keep the grip closer and out of view. The negative was the grip did not allow me to have a place for my little finger. So I addd the shoe for the magazine to have the better hold. Tried apendex carry and just could not get used to the feel aka discomfort of the carry. Gave up on the 26 and bought a LCP that is so easy to carry you don't think about it being there. Small and not as easy to hit targets at distances further than the 21' we all are told we need to be able to shoot accurately. Bought a shield it handles easily and shoots well and conceals well in a OWB holster. The single stack lays close to my side so it is better imho. The truth is holster fit make the difference in the ability to comfortably carry and conceal you CCW. Experienced owners will likely have a 5 gallon bucket of holsters and several different pistols for their daily carry.
> Today if I were buying a double stack I would go with the 19 and find a OWB holster that allows it to conceal well. If the single stack fits you and conceals for you better go with that no amount of capacity will do you any good if you left it at home because it was inconvenient to carry in your summer weight clothing. The second pistol can be the larger model for winter clothing weight carry. IMHO good luck


Shoulda tried the 43


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

My opinion only, Mod. 60 Smith without doubt my favorite piece. Stainless assembly, (very easy to clean) 5 shot, .357 Mag. I can stick mine in my front pocket + no one knows it's there.
Plenty of knock-down power + and goes bang when the trigger is pulled. A little practice time with a set of "quick loaders" and one can reload almost as fast as an auto.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I carry my G43 95% of the time, the other 5% I don't carry a gun. I used to carry my G23 all the time, but the G43 is so much easier to conceal.

and NO, the extra money isn't worth it for the Gen 5


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

x2 on the 43 with a spare.....mag


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Another vote for the 43. When I first started carrying, I carried a Glock 30S and could not get comfortable with it. Turns out it was 2 things: 1) I had the wrong holster and 2) I was worried that people could see I was carrying a gun. Since then, I've carried both a shield and a 43. Both firearms shot great, but I shot better with the 43 so the shield had to go. I got very comfortable with carrying the 43 on a daily basis and wearing it around my house.  

Once you get comfortable carrying a 43, you'll see how the majority of people don't pay attention to anything these days. Then, if you want something with more capacity, up it to a 19. I rotate depending on the situation between a Glock 19 w/RMR carried appendix IWB (80% of the time), CZ P-07 Tactical (19 rd capacity) carried appendix IWB (15% of the time), and a S&W 686+ Talo carried OWB (woods gun).

Fishingisfun isn't lying when he said that most CCW holders that carry regularly will have a 5 gallon bucket of holsters. Once I found a company that made holsters that worked well for me, I stuck with it.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Whoa that's mighty powerful word for a disagreement you have with what I wrote. I was not aware you and I know the same people. I started my response with in my opinion and only spoke to the significant number of CCW holds who went thru a learning process of finding the perfect at the moment holster.
I'm adding a comment for the above keyboard Internet ninja who wades in with an opinion many days after a post and uses insults such as calling a me a liar. At my age and position in life that insult is not acceptable without a response. I'm sure your special holster is the only one we will ever need. I think I saw that on a advertisement more than a few times.


----------



## cootmap2 (Nov 1, 2011)

For concealed carry holsters take a look at hidden hybrid holsters. They are in Canton Ohio. They make holsters for concealed carry.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Fishingisfun said:


> Whoa that's mighty powerful word for a disagreement you have with what I wrote. I was not aware you and I know the same people. I started my response with in my opinion and only spoke to the significant number of CCW holds who went thru a learning process of finding the perfect at the moment holster.
> I'm adding a comment for the above keyboard Internet ninja who wades in with an opinion many days after a post and uses insults such as calling a me a liar. At my age and position in life that insult is not acceptable without a response. I'm sure your special holster is the only one we will ever need. I think I saw that on a advertisement more than a few times.


I sure didn’t read his post the way you did.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

bobk said:


> I sure didn’t read his post the way you did.


And neither did I.
How many of us buy an item or two or three before we find what we really like?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Fishingisfun said:


> Whoa that's mighty powerful word for a disagreement you have with what I wrote...
> I'm adding a comment for the above keyboard Internet ninja who wades in with an opinion many days after a post and uses insults such as calling a me a liar. At my age and position in life that insult is not acceptable without a response. I'm sure your special holster is the only one we will ever need. I think I saw that on a advertisement more than a few times.


Your response was way over the top... and name calling ? I suggest you step back and take a deep breath. His reply said nothing to invoke this type of response from you. 

If you are the personality type that gets triggered to anger this easy... I don't know if you should be allowed to carry... my opinion, not OGF's.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I carry a Glock 19 in a raven eilodon holster. Very comfortable , i can conceal it well under a t shirt. I like the higher round count. The correct holster makes all the difference. I carry a gen 4 now don’t see any advantage to a gen 5. I carry appendix 100% of the time.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

All readers my apologies I miss read the response to my post and believed it read that I was being called a liar. Old guys that grew up when I was a kid that was the worst thing another person could say about your character. I do not use that as a excuse just an explanation of my misplaced outrage. My apologies again to all. 
I will pm a personal apology to the member I attacked. Afterwards moderators please delete this account.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Fishingisfun said:


> Afterwards moderators please delete this account.


I don't think this is necessary, if OGF deleted everyone that at one time or another read something wrong or replied in haste, we'd have 5 members. you apologized, I say we just move on


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> I don't this is necessary, if OGF deleted everyone that at one time or another read something wrong or replied in haste, we'd have 5 members. you apologized, I say we just move on


Well said EZ!
Agree whole heartedly.
Im sure apologies for the misunderstanding were accepted...no since in doing anything drastic.


----------

